# recommend me a interior detailer



## jazzite73 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello

Please could I have opinions on which interior detailer is good on plastics, vinyl and rubber. Gives good UV protection and anti static properties.I don't mind if it leaves gloss as long as not greasy.

I have tried C6 matt dash by gtechniq and found it rubbish. Dust builds up quickly (I tested it on various plastic surfaces). With this product you have to clean surface first with gtechniq tri-clean. Lot of effort for very little in return in my experience.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

My go to (complete lucky dip)

Aerospace 303
ODK cabin
or G101 weakly mixed


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Aerospace 303 is always my go to product


----------



## jazzite73 (Mar 27, 2018)

expensive at £13.
how does it compare to Ag vinyl and rubber care?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Think of it like paint.

C6 is your main protectant so you lay that down maybe twice a year then every week or when you do your maintenance clean use Auto Finesse Spritz its easy to use and has anti static properties 

You should not be using c6 to often as mentioned once or twice a year


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Wrigit said:


> My go to (complete lucky dip)
> 
> Aerospace 303
> ODK cabin
> or G101 weakly mixed


G101 is not an interior detailer its an APC like me saying my interior mix or VP citrus pre wash is an interior detailer, they are good for high trafic areas but I wouldn't use them on the dash or anything more than once a year


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm currently working my way through the infinity wax range of products.

I've just users their finalè interior dressing and loved the finish it left and it smells lovely, previously uses 303 for years but think I've found my new interior dressing.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ODK Cabin for interior plastics :thumb::thumb:
For rubber I tend to use Swissvax seal feed but very expensive or Meguairs interior Detailer is another great product :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Carpro perl, simply dilute it to your liking.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

303 Aerospace is a nice protective finish, just leaves the plastics and vinyl looking as they should.
I always clean beforehand with APC.

AG Vinyl & Rubber is nice, smells nice too, but is a bit hit and miss what type of finish you get on different materials.
Can be a bit too glossy/oily.

My mate uses Megs Mirror Bright detailer on all his interior plastics on his new Type R, and I have to admit it looks brilliant. Neither dull nor shiny.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ODK cabin or poorboys natural look are my favourites 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Koch Chemie Refresh ****pit Care. Nice and easy on. Leaves a OEM finish and lasts well appears to offer some uv protection. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

ODK Cabin is “Quality” my go to interior cleaner now.SJ.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Ultra said:


> Carpro perl, simply dilute it to your liking.


I do like PERL but its not anti static, if you read OP's first post he complains about C6 not being anti static and ive used both C6 and PERL and I ca tell you PERL will attract dust not repel it


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

James_R said:


> AG Vinyl & Rubber is nice, smells nice too, but is a bit hit and miss what type of finish you get on different materials.
> Can be a bit too glossy/oily.


You can always apply and then wipe over to reduce the gloss.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

My favourite is ODK Cabin but Car Pro PERL is excellent on inside and outside plastics and tyres. Diluted with water it's perhaps the most economical of any quality trim enhancer?:thumb:

Harry


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Odk cabin as already mentioned or Adams interior detailer is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Optimum no rinse at 1:64 to clean and 303 to protect :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

ODK cabin is the only one I now use


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

ODK Cabin 100%


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

ODK Cabin and it smells amazing.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

What about trying the new Adams Pumpkin Spice Interior Detailer, as new one on the block.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Odk cabin all the way


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Autoglym said:


> You can always apply and then wipe over to reduce the gloss.


Today was interior detailing day and I have to admit I had run out of 303 Aerospace protectant 

So out with the trusty AG V & R.

Applied with a microfibre and swiftly removed with another microfibre to leave a satin finish. 
Pretty happy with the results.
The door sills, shuts and kick plates look very presentable now (for a car with 160k on the clock) :thumb:


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

ODK Cabin for me closely followed by Autobrites Pink Sheen - both leave a natural look.


----------

